# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Einführung zu Prostatakrebs

## Hans (GL)

Hallo Freunde,

hat jemand für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einen Einführungsvortrag über unseren Krebs in Power-Point?

Vielen Dank

Hans (GL)

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Hans,



> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> hat jemand für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einen Einführungsvortrag über unseren Krebs in Power-Point?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Hans (GL)


Schau doch mal bei Wolfard auf seiner Websit, Er hat doch einige solche Vorträge in PowerPoint Vorlagen oder Rufe Ihn an, das mache ich über PN O.K.?

Gruß, Helmut

----------

